
Electrical Grid Demystified: How Energy Gets Where Its Needed - caraga
http://hackaday.com/2017/02/14/the-electrical-grid-demystified-part-ii/
======
DrScump
Related, on NYC's grid:

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/02/10/nyregion/how-...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/02/10/nyregion/how-
new-york-city-gets-its-electricity-power-grid.html)

